# Bright red bleeding at 35 weeks



## poutie

Last night, I was having a bunch of braxton hicks for about 3 hours. I didn't think much of it because I get BH a lot at night time. When I was sitting on the couch, I felt a bunch of wetness and figured it was discharge, but then my husband told me it was blood (it bled through to the couch). Ofcourse, I was freaked out and went to the bathroom. There was about as much as when I'm on my period in the heaviest part. I called my doctor and he told me that it was probably just a broken blood vessel in my cervix and if the bleeding continued or if I didn't feel LO move to call him. I had a tiny bit more bleeding right after I talked to him, and I have felt LO move a lot since this. I talked to my doctor again this morning and he told me to just take it easy and drink lots of water and if anything changes, to call him. I only had a little bit more blood when I took my shower this morning and my doctor said it was probably old blood. I've also been having occasional period-like cramps. LO has been pretty active this morning, so she seems to be just fine. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## gracia

I had this exact same thing on friday , a heavy period amount of blood twice within the hour, I phoned hospital and they told me to come in. Was put on monitors to check the baby and all was fine, had an examination all was fine cervix closed etc, then had blood tests and all fine with that as well !!! So they really are not sure what it was caused by, but just told me take things easy from now.


----------



## xpatchx

I personally would go to hospital. Bright red blood is fresh blood, so you had fresh blood last night. I'm sure all is fine and it probably is just a bust vessel but you're gonna worry yourself sick. Just go in and if you feel silly, say you bled more (I know thats naughty, but make it sound worse than it is) and at least you'll have your mind put to rest xxx


----------



## Kyla

I've had bleeding in pregnancy exactly like this with DS and earlier on in this pregnancy. There can be a number of non-pregnancy related causes but always go in to get checked out, they can't really tell over the phone and they need to check that your cervix is closed.

Sometimes in pregnancy, womb cells grow on the cervix, which shed a lining so you get a period type bleed. 
The whole area is very vascular and easily irritated, sometimes something simple like having a hard bowel movement or straining on the toilet can cause the vagina walls to be 'scraped' from the other side and this can cause a bleed.
Bleeding after sex is common, and sometimes the cause of the bleed can be an infection. 

Phone up and go in to get checked out hun, I'm sure it's fine but better to have an idea what has happened than to worry :flower:


----------



## Elljo3

I have not had this before but wanted to say that I hope everything is ok with you and the baby xx


----------



## dollyemi

I wouldn't be happy just with the doctor's reassurance, get yourself off to hospital (midwife told me in ante natal class to go to hospital if there is any red blood at all). As another poster said they are likely to check you out and monitor baby. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## katieeandbump

I would be straight at the hospital, bright red blood in pregnancy should always be evaluated properly. Your doctor cant just say you will be ok just because u can feel your baby moving. You and baby need monitoring and looking at, he shouldn't just presume everythings ok until other things come along or until your babys not moving, sorry but it could be too late then if something was wrong, its always best to be safe than sorry. Let us know how u get on x


----------



## whatwillbe

I'd go to the a & e, any bleeding should be investigated, hope everything is ok :flower:


----------



## Kellen

At our last appointment (31 weeks) we were told that if I experienced any type of bleeding that was red in color to immediately phone the doctor and come in to be checked. If it was on the weekend or after-hours we were to head to the hospital.


----------



## New2Bumps

Bless I bet you're terrified :( 
I imagine Dr knows best but I personally wouldn't be satisfied with any diagnosis on this that didn't involve a physical exam.

It seems things are different in the States and everyone is seen directly by the gyne but here we are in Midwife care mainly (more highly qualified than your maternity nurses) and we can call triage at the maternity part of the hospital with any queries - are you able to access anything like this and go in and get checked out rather than go through your doctor? If not maybe go to A&E (Emergency Room) - I'm not sure what any monetry or insurance implications are as we just don't have to consider that but I'd def. get a physical check up to put your mind at rest :D


----------



## ms sunshine

I had this in first and second tri and it was my cervix am sure you will be ok x


----------



## BabyAitchison

i had bright red blood after i dtd with oh, little one born 12 hrs later, i would get checked to be sure all ok x


----------



## xpatchx

How you doing now hon? xx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

I had a pretty big red and clotty bleed at 33 weeks and was required to stay in hospital for three days and a certain amount of time after the last bleed stopped.go to the hospital.nothing can explain bright red blood at that quantity.a burst blood vessel in my opinion would be a smudge not enough to soak undies and pants.do you know where your placenta is?


----------



## sammiexsue

xpatchx said:


> Just go in and if you feel silly, say you bled more (I know thats naughty, but make it sound worse than it is) and at least you'll have your mind put to rest xxx

 i agree ive had to do this before... my doc likes to put things off so i make them check me out.


----------



## ccmummy

i wud defo get it checked hun x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hope all is still OK. I would get checked for bright red blood. That can be concerning because of the placenta. I work in the NICU and we see abruption babies unfortunately a lot. Not wanting to scare you but don't let the MD just poo poo your fears and worries. Have them check you in person.


----------



## RebeccaG

I wouldn't be happy with him telling you it's ok over the phone without seeing you?! 
Agree with other ladies. It needs to be checked out. I have had the tiniest amount of blood and it was brown blood but they insisted I came in and got checked so had a scan and everything. Mw also said any bleeding i must phone the L&D or the mw mobile number. 
Bleeding can be anything which is why it's so important to rule out the scary things. 
Hope you and LO are ok xxx


----------



## katieeandbump

Just like to add hun, I see on another thread u bumped your tummy? If this was before the bleeding you should deffinately get checked out. Ulthough I hope u have already and everythings hunky dory? Keep us updated xx


----------



## babydreams85

Abruption would definitely be my fear, especially with that amount of blood. Go get checked out just to be sure! Good luck and I hope all is ok with you and LO!


----------



## Here_we_go

I had spotting on Saturday but it was brown. When I called the ER, nurse said as long a it was brown and not red, that it should be fine. She asked if I'd maybe overexerted myself or DTD but I hadn't. :shrug: That night I was woken up in the middle of the night with AWFUL cramping. They lasted about 2 hours and just as I was about to wake up hubby, they finally eased up on their own. When I woke up Sunday morning, I had even heavier spotting. It was still brown but I wanted to be safe about it and get checked out. While taking a shower (wanted to make sure I was clean, just in case :winkwink:) I lost my mucus plug! 

Anyways, at the hospital, they monitored me, checked my urine, etc. They said spotting was just the mucus plug, baby sounded good and that I wasn't dilated. If I HAD been dilated, they would've kept me. They told me to go home and take it easy but to come back if spotting changed to red or cramping/contractions resumed but did not go away.

I would go in to the dr and be seen just in case! Brown is old blood, red is new and worrisome.

Btw, I didn't stop spotting until Wednesday morning!

:hugs:


----------

